# Who Makes an Offset Trim Router???



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

In Bill Hylton's book, he includes some pictures of a trim router with the bit offset from the router body. The tool label didn't show in the pictures.

The photos were clear, and it wasn't just router on a larger base that was offset. The bit was off on an axis about 1-2" aside from that of the router itself.

Who makes that beastie?


Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I think you are talking about the one below

http://www.amazon.com/PR004-Offset-...1-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191037699&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191037699&sr=1-2



I got one with the Colt, I have not used it yet so I can't tell anything about it.
But I can tell you the offset runs off a belt from the router, neat little setup and easy to setup..

But you can read the reviews on Amazon, about the Colt


===============


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The bits are centrally located in all routers. The offset comes from the base plate or a guide wheel attachment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

This one is Off Set,,, by about 2" or so. see the red button on the top it's a lock to hold the drive shaft, once you slip the drive wheel on the motor base shaft and then slip the belt in place it's offset and ready to go to work.. 

I played with the picture just a bit, now you can see the belt inside base..


=========


Mike said:


> The bits are centrally located in all routers. The offset comes from the base plate or a guide wheel attachment.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks like the unit I saw in Hylton's book. This new improved edition of his 'Woodworking with the Router' is a vast improvement over the earlier version. Largely because of improvements in the printing. The latest version is on coated paper, so the photographs - all of which were reshot -- reveal every tiny detail. 

A big help when you are trying to learn a woodworking procedure. And of course his text brings the reader up to date with the latest improvements in tools and techniques.

Thanks for helping me out on this.

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You'er Welcome 
I think the one in the book is a DeWalt by the color of the router but I didn't know they made one...

But it looks like almost the same setup ( Offset with belt drive)
=====
Just a update, Dewalt makes one see link below

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW673K...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191117182&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-D26670...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191117182&sr=1-4

Just a note,,,,it looks like the DeWalt maybe a bit tricky to get the belt on the drive pulley,,unlike the Colt, it's a bit more open around the drive belt..
I did get the one I have out (Colt) and took a hard look at it today, it's a great little setup.



=====


garycurtis said:


> That looks like the unit I saw in Hylton's book. This new improved edition of his 'Woodworking with the Router' is a vast improvement over the earlier version. Largely because of improvements in the printing. The latest version is on coated paper, so the photographs - all of which were reshot -- reveal every tiny detail.
> 
> A big help when you are trying to learn a woodworking procedure. And of course his text brings the reader up to date with the latest improvements in tools and techniques.
> 
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.patwarner.com/offset_subbase.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

This one ( Colt and the DeWalt ) are true OffSet routers, that's to say the router chuck is offset from the router motor (see belt in base to drive the chuck collet) ...by about 1 1/2" to 2" so it can get right to the wall...to do the trim on the top or to say on the back side of the counter top ..






Router is still my name said:


> http://www.patwarner.com/offset_subbase.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, there's my lesson for today, I had never heard of an offset router but can see that for edging, the router will have plenty of support.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
That goes to show you that you are never to old to learn new things   I do
all the time with this great woodworking forum.. 

I don't want to over kill this post but if you or anyone wants some snapshots of the OffSet base for the Colt just ask, many adds don't show what the parts look like ,the ones that come with the OffSet base,,like the drive gear, that's made to fit the Colt OffSet only.

============


harrysin said:


> Well, there's my lesson for today, I had never heard of an offset router but can see that for edging, the router will have plenty of support.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For the last few years, in every tool shop that I visit I go along the row of routers to feel how well they plunge, and I have never seen an off-set base one, but you have to remember that Australia is a long way from the USA! In spite of this we are definitely ahead of you in plunge routing, it would be difficult to find a store with even one fixed router. This situation surprises me because routers are so cheap in the USA that I would think few woodworkers couldn't afford two, one for the table and one for hand use so why fiddle removing one from the table into it's plunge base however fast the changeover is? That's my little gem for the day, it's now getting close to midnight on Sunday on this long weekend (not that we would know the difference several years into retirement)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's true routers are cheap in the states, I was one of the lucky ones that got a GMC combo set for 45.oo dollars from Amazon ( see link below) that had the Plunge Base,Standard Base,D-Handle Base, plus many extra items all in a plastic case...so to say it will pay off big time to be a member of this forum when looking for deals on tools,etc.

I think the GMC brand is big in the UK and down under ,right ? but you said not to many used the standard base down under why is that..? the D-Handle is a great item for the router, did you get one with your new router ??

Maybe we should start a buyers club on the forum so you and others can also get great deals on SMALL tools that we have in the states...
I would have not have foggiest how to set it up but people do it all the time, buy items in the states and then ship them overseas ,but electric items maybe a problem (220 volt thing) so it would be for non electric items from the states but I do see adds on the net that can be shipped to the down under people that drive on the wrong side of the road 

http://www.routerforums.com/52474-post7.html

http://www.amazon.com/GMC-ATBR1500-Router-Kit-Bases/dp/B000EOQVWS

=================

harrysin]

"This situation surprises me because routers are so cheap in the USA that I would think few woodworkers could afford two, one for the table and one for hand use so why fiddle removing one from the table into it's plunge base .


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Bobj3,

The subject of voltage on tools interested me for awhile because I wanted to buy a Bosch Biscuit Joiner (also called a Plate Joiner in Europe). Bosch doesn't sell them in America ( I live in Northern California), and the tool is fantastic, with a much better fence than Porter Cable, DeWalt, Makita and the others. So I was looking in England to buy one. No luck. 220v only. 

This was 3 years ago. In the end, I bought a Lamello on eBay at a ridiculously low price. I was also interested in the Maffel Dual Dowel drill. That tool is sold here, but goes for more than $800, but in England back then, you could get one for about $500. But the problem, once again, was the voltage.

Since I have 220v voltate in my shop and at various exterior outlets on my house, I thought perhaps I could use the England-bought tools on the higher voltage. That would run at a 20% higher speed because of our having 60cycle current instead of 50 cycle like the rest of the world.

This may change, I understand, because there is a movement afoot in England to get more 110 volt power tools. Workers who are outside (in the rain, I presume) complain about getting shocked too often with the 220v equipment. Apparently it is more prone to electrical arcs on the surface of the tools. That won't do us much good, though.

Even with a desirable tool like the rare Bosch Biscuit Joiner, the dollar has dropped 46% in value. In other words, we are broke. You just can't win.

Gary Curtis


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> I don't want to over kill this post but if you or anyone wants some snapshots of the OffSet base for the Colt just ask



I would be interested in seeing this.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> For the last few years, in every tool shop that I visit I go along the row of routers to feel how well they plunge, and I have never seen an off-set base one,


Harrysin, the tool depicted in the book by Bill Hylton is a DeWalt. I looked at it again, and the photo shows the tell-tale Yellow & Black machine.

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Grant

Here's a snapshot or two on the OffSet base with and without the parts installed plus a shot of the diff. bits it will take on, like the sq.bearing trim bit.



============



gad5264 said:


> I would be interested in seeing this.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Get a load of this

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSCH-COLT-ROUT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Get a load of this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSCH-COLT-ROUT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


Damn, if it was a plunger I would buy it! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

That's neat But

Get a load of this, same thing almost and you get one free when you buy the Colt, just need to make a bigger base for it... and add a knob or two.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR005-T...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1191209881&sr=1-6


=========


Router is still my name said:


> Get a load of this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSCH-COLT-ROUT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hi Bj,
I had the colt few years back. in fact I went through 3 of them. Unfortunately I had to take them all back. The router bit wasn’t 100% perpendicular from all sides to the base on none of the ones I tested. maybe the QC is better these days.

Think I’ll stick with the my old fashion trimmer it has few attachments.  

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...7959-my-oldest-router-1927-patent-date-ss.jpg


----------

